# HP touchpad GPS



## Razor512

Does anyone know if the touchpad has GPS built in.

Some sites say it is reserved for the 3g version but the wifi versions seem to already have a sim card slot.

Does anyone know if there is a GPS hiding somewhere in the device  (or even a connector where a GPS module can be added?)

would double as the ultimate $99 GPS if we can get android and the navigon software running on it


----------



## n64man

When I open up Maps on mine it shows my exact location... so I assume that it does have it built in.


----------



## Scooter70

Were you connected to wifi at the time? If so, that's how it located you.


----------



## n64man

Scooter70 said:


> Were you connected to wifi at the time? If so, that's how it located you.


Yeah I probably was.. will have to try later without Wi-Fi


----------



## ERIFNOMI

There's no GPS, sadly, at least from the chat on IRC. I don't have mine yet so I can play around with it. If it did have GPS though, that would be awesome. Maybe there are some Bluetooth GPS receivers that could work, especially when/if we get android but I have no idea because practically everything has GPS now so I've never bothered to learn if there is such a thing.


----------



## tdbone1

that is what killed it for me.
no standalone gps in models other then att i think....well models without 3g/4g whatever...

i bought the 32gb and have it for sale on ebay already.
1 day left on it as i write this.
this is a good tablet but without gps....it just isnt good enough
also no tv-out at all and only one micro usb?

this tablet is like a starter "smart device"

my droid-x can do more then this tablet!


----------



## jerryn

Once the Android port is done you connect to a bluetooth enabled GPS, that is what I did with the Nook.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

tdbone1 said:


> this tablet is like a starter "smart device"
> 
> my droid-x can do more then this tablet!


That may be true but for me this is going to be a $150 device that plays my music in the car or gives me a bigger web browser without tying up my phone. My phone is super portable and I don't consider a tablet to be the same. I could take it with me but I'd have to carry it everywhere so I'd always have one hand full.


----------



## tdbone1

ERIFNOMI said:


> That may be true but for me this is going to be a $150 device that plays my music in the car or gives me a bigger web browser without tying up my phone. My phone is super portable and I don't consider a tablet to be the same. I could take it with me but I'd have to carry it everywhere so I'd always have one hand full.


my droid-x does all that already.

if you already have a descent smart phone i wouldnt get this tablet.
you will be carrying around EXTRA devices when you dont need to


----------



## I Am Marino

Not a deal breaker.
Our phones can do the GPS thing quite fine.


----------



## Jordan8

tdbone1 said:


> my droid-x does all that already.
> 
> if you already have a descent smart phone i wouldnt get this tablet.
> you will be carrying around EXTRA devices when you dont need to


I bought it to use around the house, they're just covenant to have. For $99, you can't beat it.


----------



## phobos512

Lack of GPS shouldn't be a deal breaker in a 10 inch device. How many people drive around with a laptop strapped to their dash? It doesn't have 3G so it's not as if you can do Google maps on the go anyway. For me I have a feeling this device will rapidly replace my laptop for around the house / out in town (at hotspots) usage.


----------



## erick161

phobos512 said:


> Lack of GPS shouldn't be a deal breaker in a 10 inch device. How many people drive around with a laptop strapped to their dash? It doesn't have 3G so it's not as if you can do Google maps on the go anyway. For me I have a feeling this device will rapidly replace my laptop for around the house / out in town (at hotspots) usage.


already has replaced mine for mostly all internet browsing. I love it.


----------



## tdbone1

phobos512 said:


> Lack of GPS shouldn't be a deal breaker in a 10 inch device. How many people drive around with a laptop strapped to their dash? It doesn't have 3G so it's not as if you can do Google maps on the go anyway. For me I have a feeling this device will rapidly replace my laptop for around the house / out in town (at hotspots) usage.


AND it dont have any sort of tv-out
only 1 usb port
no GPS

like i said....my old droid-x has all those and more


----------



## ERIFNOMI

tdbone1 said:


> my droid-x does all that already.
> 
> if you already have a descent smart phone i wouldnt get this tablet.
> you will be carrying around EXTRA devices when you dont need to


I have a Thunderbolt. Quite a decent smart phone. However, it's screen is a tab bit smaller than the touchpad. Basically my thinking here is my phone replaced my Zune for music but sometimes it's a pain to have my phone do music on a long trip with satnav and sometimes even tracking engine stats with torque or googleing for a place to eat so now my touchpad might replace my phone for music or even videos on a long trip since the screen is much larger. It's something I'd leave in the car when I went into a restaurant or to a baseball game or something where as my phone would go with me. For $150 I couldn't pass that up. Even if I only use it for browsing the web in bed, it's a win. This 9.7in screen is much better than a 4.3in. I think our difference is you're comparing this to your phone and I'm not really. I don't see it as the same thing as my phone. My phone will always be with me. This is something I might take with me for a special purpose. If I, for instance, was going to a friend's house to fix a computer and they really don't understand what I'm doing when I'm looking up something I could show them on this where as my phone isn't really something two people can look at at once. Kinda a poor example but that popped into my head today when a friend called and said they had the BSOD. That could be anything and chances are I would have to look something up. They probably wouldn't have been interested but I have another friend that asks me for computer help and they would have been.


----------



## NewZJ

if you tether it to your android smartphone it will share the gps, my nook color does it with no hassle


----------



## phobos512

tdbone1 said:


> AND it dont have any sort of tv-out
> only 1 usb port
> no GPS
> 
> like i said....my old droid-x has all those and more


I have an Atrix 4G; before that, I had an EVO 4G. I've used video out once to show a video I took of our dog to my girlfriend. I use my phone for consuming data on the go and entertaining myself, and very occasionally for navigation (though often for time-of-arrival and traffic). The TouchPad was an on-a-whim purchase. If it allows me to ebay my laptop for $700 all the better.


----------



## TheRealBeesley

and how, exactly does it share the GPS? I would love to know.. ty


----------



## Joshflighter

I have the same question. I cant seem to tether or get my Nexus One phone to be recognized by the HP tablet and even Bluetooth on the HP tablet can't find the phone....
I was wondering, even if I got that to work... there isn't any Map GPS programs for the HP tablet or is there?.

Any advice/clues/instructions would be appreciated!


----------



## MyPDAphone

Joshflighter said:


> Any advice/clues/instructions would be appreciated!


Several android apps offer that capability

http://androidforums.com/optimus-on...8699-how-can-i-use-gps-tether-app-laptop.html


----------



## yarly

tdbone1 said:


> my droid-x does all that already.
> 
> if you already have a descent smart phone i wouldnt get this tablet.
> you will be carrying around EXTRA devices when you dont need to


 Your droid x is also a phone, not a tablet. Are you going to tell us next it also makes calls, but the touchpad doesn't?

If you don't like it, im sure plenty would love to buy it off you for the right price


----------



## Gnubug

Ok, Well bad news people. The touchpad does not have GPS integrated. There are place holders (sim area , board areas )and areas inside the touchpad, but these were built into device for the 3G version and CMDA version of the touchpad that never made it into production (actually 16 dev models were made and shown off att trade show just days before the HP announcement of death of devices, AT&T models also included upgraded cpu's (1.5 GHZ) and only came in a 32 GB flavor and these never made it to any production line. Teardowns show the blank areas inside the case of the touchpad for the GPS and 3G to go, but have no boards or circuitry in them. Touchpad uses wireless location services like original iphone did in 2007 for its mapping; location services. Now once android is port, the bluetooth functionality will allow it to use third party GPS with system or tethering to use phones location. So while the touchpad has it limitations of a starter tablet, it will be overcome by software fixes and enhancements further down the road.


----------



## Bounce

Video & Music consumption when traveling. Larger than my iPhone 3GS that pretty much replaced my need to haul a laptop except when needing to plug in and configure switches, etc. This is simply a larger screen for media consumption (for me). Anything it doesn't do, I already do on my iPhone.

I'd agree with the moaning mirtles out there if I had paid MSRP for it. At the $150 for the 32Gb version, it'll do what I want it to just fine.


----------



## JH5279

http://www.amazon.com/TomTom-Bluetooth-GPS-Receiver-Canada/dp/B000HZI2YY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1323697000&sr=8-3

This works just fine on the touchpad with google maps.


----------



## dragonfly1113

also you can just bluetooth connect any android phone with the touchpad and share the gps of your phone with your tablet and you will have gps, no its not stand alone but it does work awesomely as a 9.7 inch gps unit when bluetooth paired with phone and tethering off phones wifi


----------



## macauman

Can anyone confirm if this one works?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BT-Mini-Mobile-Keychain-Bluetooth-GPS-Receiver-/330705467501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cff94f86d#ht_4202wt_1112


----------



## tekrhino

macauman said:


> Can anyone confirm if this one works?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_4202wt_1112


I havent tried it but fom the seller/buyer feedback on this seller it seems to work very nicely.


----------



## macauman

tekrhino said:


> I havent tried it but fom the seller/buyer feedback on this seller it seems to work very nicely.


But I am just afraid that there may not be a bluetooth PIN or fallback PIN and I cannot connect it to my touchpad, like my mouse.


----------



## Kisses99

A bluetooth gps mouse can work perfectly with TP. I had a M-241 Holux BT gps logger, it can pair with TP and used with google maps.


----------



## macauman

Kisses99 said:


> A bluetooth gps mouse can work perfectly with TP. I had a M-241 Holux BT gps logger, it can pair with TP and used with google maps.


It depends on the mouse. It has been discussed somewhere in the forum.


----------



## vrsuky

n64man said:


> When I open up Maps on mine it shows my exact location... so I assume that it does have it built in.


Google went around sniffing wifi. so it knows where your wifi is. not where your touchpad is


----------



## Soapinmouth

vrsuky said:


> Google went around sniffing wifi. so it knows where your wifi is. not where your touchpad is


This has nothing to do with sniffing wifi, but yes it's the location of your router.

Why did you bring this old thread back just to correct something that was already answered a year ago lol?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

